# Does NotePerformer play Deadnote for Dorico 3?



## Saya (Oct 22, 2020)

currently working on Guitar scripting in Dorico.
"x" for deadnote can be input there on score, but the sound in Dorico's playback is still normal pitch which is SUPER ANNOYING.

I am wondering if there a way to have dead note properly played in Dorico? NotePerformer?


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Oct 23, 2020)

No, that doesn't work, normal notes are played.

In the Dorico manual is written that Dorico currently does not support dead notes yet, so also Note Performer can't help.


----------



## Saya (Oct 23, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> No, that doesn't work, normal notes are played.
> 
> In the Dorico manual is written that Dorico currently does not support dead notes yet, so also Note Performer can't help.




Thanks for replying! I also saw that point mentioned in Dorico manual... It says this release is planned..

Seems like I have to use some other product for this dead note playback other than Dorico for now..😭


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Oct 23, 2020)

Saya said:


> Seems like I have to use some other product for this dead note playback other than Dorico for now..😭


Guitar pro still Supports the most artuculations/playing techniques. But doesn't sound that good.
Anything tab related I still input in Guitar Pro, way faster and easier and export as MusicXML.


----------



## Saya (Oct 23, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Guitar pro still Supports the most artuculations/playing techniques. But doesn't sound that good.
> Anything tab related I still input in Guitar Pro, way faster and easier and export as MusicXML.



yea, but seems like Guitar Pro doesn't support full score neither which makes a Dorico/classical-based user unhappy...
I guess it is just hard to find a perfect solution at current time point and Guitar Pro still seems to be the best option for guitar tab writing

Thanks again!


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Oct 24, 2020)

Saya said:


> yea, but seems like Guitar Pro doesn't support full score neither which makes a Dorico/classical-based user unhappy...
> I guess it is just hard to find a perfect solution at current time point and Guitar Pro still seems to be the best option for guitar tab writing


You're welcome. 
At least in Dorico the tab is linked with the 'normal' representation, not like in other programs (Sibelius) where you have to copy the notes from and to the tab...
Which is actually one of the main reasons why I use Dorico now.


----------



## zolhof (Oct 26, 2020)

Dead notes are now mapped in the new NotePerformer 3.3.2 update. From the changelog:

_"In Dorico, guitar notes set to the "dead note" technique (x notehead) are now performed as a muted note."_


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Oct 26, 2020)

Oh! I'm going to test that, thank you.


----------



## Saya (Oct 26, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> Oh! I'm going to test that, thank you.



Any luck?


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Oct 26, 2020)

Yes, it's the same sound as palm muted notes now (not excatly right, but way better than before).
I've just remarked that Dorico doesn't play normal notes after palm muted notes anymore. Doesn't help if I'm adding a barline or other stuff after the end of the palm muting reagion


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Oct 26, 2020)

@Wallander is the non-stoped palm muted playback an error of Noteperformer or Dorico?


----------



## Wallander (Oct 26, 2020)

ReleaseCandidate said:


> @Wallander is the non-stoped palm muted playback an error of Noteperformer or Dorico?


I can't rule out that it has something to do with NotePerformer. Would you be able to attach the .dorico file in an email to us, where things aren't working? You can use support at wallanderinstruments.com.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Oct 26, 2020)

Yes of course, I'll send a minimal example with the problém.
Oh, and great work with Noteperformer, thank you for that.


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Oct 26, 2020)

Just got the response from @Daniel S. the solution is to change the 'Articulation type' of 'Palm Muting' in the 'Playback Techniques' submenue of the 'Play' menue from 'Direction' to 'Attribute'.


----------

